
Show HN: Simple Python Uwsgi Library - pvtmert
https://github.com/pvtmert/uwl
======
pvtmert
i needed quick uwsgi handler for some http endpoints for db connection this
weekend. so with some hacky ways i created this.

maybe it will be helpful for educational purposes idk.

i know there are frameworks but many of them are bulky and needs lots of
dependencties sometimes. i work on payment systems where external libraries
require approval from managers.

i use this to collect some reports from servers, using `dbm` module to store
them.

